# suche gutes 5.1 headset



## Posa (24. Dezember 2008)

der titel beschreibt mein "problem".
ich plane bis zu 65 € zu investieren.
hab außerdem gehört, dass das sennheiser pc161 headset gut sein soll, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es ein 5.1 headset ist.
ich hoffe auf viele vorschläge und argumente.^^


----------



## BMW M-Power (24. Dezember 2008)

Als Erstens --->  Herzlich Wilkommen im PCGHX Forum


Also, das PC161 ist kein 5.1 Headset. Aber ein Sehr gutes Stereo Headset.

Welches Headset mit 5.1 Wohl Grade einfällt, ist das SpeedLink Medusa, kannste allerdings in die tonne kloppen 

Für den Preis, findest du kein anständiges 5.1 Headset.

An deiner Stelle würde ich lieber ein Vernünftiges Stereo Headset nehmen 

Wenn du noch ca. 35€ Drauf legen könntest, würde ich dir das Sennheiser PC350 sehr ans Herz legen, damit bist du SEHR GUT gerüstet !


Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Marc1993 (25. Dezember 2008)

Sennheiser PC151... hab ich selber und kann ich nur empfehlen..

Ich weis - kein 5.1 aber trotzdem sehr gut zu empfehlen.


----------



## Posa (25. Dezember 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Als Erstens ---> Herzlich Wilkommen im PCGHX Forum
> 
> 
> Also, das PC161 ist kein 5.1 Headset. Aber ein Sehr gutes Stereo Headset.
> ...


danke^^
zum thema: 90 € sind im moment leider zu viel für mich.
ich hab außerdem vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich das headset hauptsächlich zum gamen benutzen werde.
deswegen...


Marc1993 schrieb:


> Sennheiser PC151... hab ich selber und kann ich nur empfehlen..


... kann ich deine empfehlung leider nicht annehmen, es soll auf jeden fall ein 5.1 headset sein.

hab jetzt mal wieder ein bisschen weiter gegoogelt und das medusa 5.1 headset gefunden.
da scheinen sich die geister ja zu scheiden.^^
einerseits wird es als bestes gamer-headset betitelt, andererseits soll man die finger davon lassen.
dazu kommt dass es in meiner preisklasse liegt.
hat vielleicht jemand von euch efahrungen mit diesem headset gemacht?
ansonsten habe ich noch dieses headset gefunden, von welchem ich auch nicht ganz abgeneigt wäre:
Sharkoon X-Tatic Analog - Computerxtreme.de


----------



## Marc1993 (25. Dezember 2008)

mhm,... also das Problem ist bei den "günstigen" 5.1 headsets, das man einmal Glück und einmal Pech haben kann darunter gehört z.B. auch das Speedlink Medusa, der eine hatte richtig glück und war richtig damit zu frieden und beim anderen klapperte das ganze Plastik... 

Darum, wenn ein 5.1, dann ein richtig gutes ich sag nur Sennheiser PC350...


Grüßle Marc


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Dezember 2008)

Marc1993 schrieb:


> Darum, wenn ein 5.1, dann ein richtig gutes ich sag nur Sennheiser PC350...Grüßle Marc



Emm... deine Aussage ist leider Falsch, da das PC350 ein Stereo-Headset ist.


BTT: Ein vernünftiges 5.1 Headset in dieser Preisklasse kannst du vergessen.
Zum Medusa, ich hatte es selber mal auf, und mir angehört. Fazit --> Tragekomfort = 0  Sound = 0

Für mich kommen diese Ergebnise zu stande weil das Headset wenn man es auf dem kopf hat, nichtmals geschlossen ist -_-
Man Hört alle Geräusche, die grade in der Umgebung zu hören sind.
Und Naja... der sound.... Der ist dann auch nicht so toll, so gut wie 0 bass, egal bei welchem lied !

Meine Meinung, lass die Finger von so einem SCHROTT !

Wenns wirklich 5.1 Sein soll, Greif zum Sharkoon 

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (25. Dezember 2008)

Also ich besitze selber das Speedlink Medusa Headset und bin total zufrieden!


> Zum Medusa, ich hatte es selber mal auf, und mir angehört. Fazit --> Tragekomfort = 0  Sound = 0


Der Tragekomfort is doch spitze schön große Ohrmuscheln, ist für mich auch nicht zu schwer wie manche sagen. Und der Sound ist auch spitze!! Es kommt ja auch drauf an welche QUalität deine Lieder, Filme,.. haben 


> Und Naja... der sound.... Der ist dann auch nicht so toll, so gut wie 0 bass, egal bei welchem lied !


Wie schon oben gesagt kommt das sehr auf die Lieder an!! Ich kann nur eins sagen wenn du einen richtig guten Film hast, mit schönen 5.1 Sound dann ist der Bass soo hammergeil! Da vibrieren dann die Ohrmuscheln schon wenn du den etwas lauter stellst!
Also ich würde mir das Medusa holen = )


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte früher auch mal das Medusa HS. Nun hab ich die Sennheiser HD 595. Ich weiß es ist ne andere Preisklasse, aber als ich die Medusa nachher nochmal aufhatte, muss ich auch sagen, dass die 0 Tragekomfort hatten. Ich z.B. kann es nicht leiden wenn die Muscheln auf den Ohren aufsitzen. Aus "Gesundheitsgründen" hab ich sie dann net mehr probegehört. 

Zum Thema 5.1: Wenn deine Soundkarte eine 3D Simulationsfunktion hat, dann ist die fast so gut wie richtiger 5.1 Sound. Dolby Headphone in Verbindung mit meinen KH hat mich sehr verblüfft.


----------



## Posa (27. Dezember 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Zum Thema 5.1: Wenn deine Soundkarte eine 3D Simulationsfunktion hat, dann ist die fast so gut wie richtiger 5.1 Sound. Dolby Headphone in Verbindung mit meinen KH hat mich sehr verblüfft.


hm gibt es denn eine möglichkeit das herauszufinden?
hab mir bisher nur eine neue grafikkarte und ein neues netzteil eingebaut und weiß leider nicht was für eine soundkarte ich habe.
im moment tendiere ich trotz der warnungen zum medusa HS.


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich sags nicht nochmal, GREIFE NICHT ZUM MEDUSA, dass ist ein SEHR GUTER Rat von mir !
Nach Längerem tragen, tun dir die Ohren weh, weil die harten dinger direkt auf dein Ohr drücken ! Geschlossen ist das Headset Trotzdem nicht !

Wenn du uns sagst, welches Board du hast, können WIR dir sagen welche Soundkarte du hast, es sei denn... du hast separat eine eingebaut !


----------



## thefonz (27. Dezember 2008)

hi,

wenn ich mich einklinken darf...

1. welches 5.1 headset würdet ihr denn bei einem Budget bis 150€ empfehlen?

2. benutze im moment den onboard sound vom GA-EX58-UD5 (Realtek HD Audio ALC889A)
kann man damit vernünftigen virtual surround sound auf einem Stereo Headset bekommen und wenn ja, welches Stereo Headset würdet ihr dann empfehlen?


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

5.1 ist immer so eine sache, so eine Riesen Auswahl hat man da nicht, ich kann dir auf jeden fall sagen, dass du die Finger vom Medusa lassen sollst


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich wiederhole einfachmal das von oben: vergiss ein 5.1 Headset. Bei der "Größe " der Ohrmuschel ist es unmöglich perfektes 5.1 und guten Klang mithilfe von mehreren kleinen Lautsprechern zu machen. Das sind dann immer Brüllwürfel, zudem kann man das 5.1 auch vergessen, da bei einem so geringen Abstand das räumliche orten nicht (gut) funktioniert.

Wenn du dir allerdings ein gutes Stereoheadset (siehe oben für Beispiele) holst, dann hast du perfektes 5.1.
Der Ton ist dann erste Sahne, zudem funktioniert 5.1 besser als mit einem 5.1-Headset, da das menschliche Gehör Richtungen über Tonverschiebungen wahrnimmt, welche perfekt emuliert werden und damit einen perfekten Surround erzeugt.


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole einfachmal das von oben: vergiss ein 5.1 Headset. Bei der "Größe " der Ohrmuschel ist es unmöglich perfektes 5.1 und guten Klang mithilfe von mehreren kleinen Lautsprechern zu machen. Das sind dann immer Brüllwürfel, zudem kann man das 5.1 auch vergessen, da bei einem so geringen Abstand das räumliche orten nicht (gut) funktioniert.
> 
> Wenn du dir allerdings ein gutes Stereoheadset (siehe oben für Beispiele) holst, dann hast du perfektes 5.1.
> Der Ton ist dann erste Sahne, zudem funktioniert 5.1 besser als mit einem 5.1-Headset, da das menschliche Gehör Richtungen über Tonverschiebungen wahrnimmt, welche perfekt emuliert werden und damit einen perfekten Surround erzeugt.



Bin ganz deiner meinung, ich empfehle lieber ein Vernünftiges Stereo Headset, als ein scheiss 5.1 Headset.

Da du bis zu 150€ ausgeben kannst, lege ich dir das Sennheiser PC350 sehr ans herz !

Es ist einfach ein klasse headset, was nach stundenlangen tragen auch nicht wehtut !
Über den Sound will ich garnicht erst anfangen zu reden, der ist nämlich ERSTE SAHNE 
Du kannst dich im Internet ja noch ein bischen über das Headset informieren, und uns anschliessen auch ein kleines Review schreiben wenn du es dir dann gekauft hast


----------



## thefonz (27. Dezember 2008)

das ein 5.1 headset wenig sinn macht erscheint einleuchtend

dann werd ich mich wohl zwischen dem sennheiser PC166 und PC350 entscheiden müssen

...obwohl ich eben das Razer Barracuda HP-1 gesehen hab und das sieht ja mal nicht schlecht aus


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Dezember 2008)

Obwohl ich Razer nicht abgeneigt bin, ist afaik das Razer Headset nicht sonderlich prall. Greif zu einem Sennheiser, die sind supi.


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

Von Razer in sachen Headsets, hab ich nur mist gelsen --> Viel zu teuer, und dann auch noch eine miserable leistung !

Greif zum PC350, damit bist du gut gerüstet !


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. Dezember 2008)

Das beste, was du machen kannst, ist dir eine X-Fi zu holen und ein Stereoheadset. Damit hast du wunderbare ortung der Gegner. Ich benutzte zuhause mein 5.1 System und auf Lans ein normales Stereoheadset. Trotzdem kann ich orten, wo die Gegner/Freunde sind! Echt super die Kombi


----------



## Posa (28. Dezember 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Wenn du uns sagst, welches Board du hast, können WIR dir sagen welche Soundkarte du hast, es sei denn... du hast separat eine eingebaut !


mein motherboard ist das hier: MSI MS-7091 (Medion OEM) 
und das hier müsste die on board soundkarte sein: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1] 
nur mal nebenbei: hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem sharkoon 5.1 headset gemacht? (wäre ja auch noch eine möglichkeit)


----------



## TooHot (28. Dezember 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Ich sags nicht nochmal, GREIFE NICHT ZUM MEDUSA, dass ist ein SEHR GUTER Rat von mir !
> Nach Längerem tragen, tun dir die Ohren weh, weil die harten dinger direkt auf dein Ohr drücken ! Geschlossen ist das Headset Trotzdem nicht !
> 
> Wenn du uns sagst, welches Board du hast, können WIR dir sagen welche Soundkarte du hast, es sei denn... du hast separat eine eingebaut !




Ich weiss zwar nicht was für Segelohren du hast(nicht böse gemeint) aber das Medusa ist doch TOP, ich würde es mir wieder kaufen.


----------



## SilentKilla (28. Dezember 2008)

TooHot schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar nicht was für Segelohren du hast(nicht böse gemeint) aber das Medusa ist doch TOP, ich würde es mir wieder kaufen.



Setz mal andere, gute KH auf, dann weißt du, was wir meinen.  (z.B. welche von Sennheiser ab ca. 80 Euro)


----------



## BMW M-Power (28. Dezember 2008)

TooHot schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar nicht was für Segelohren du hast(nicht böse gemeint) aber das Medusa ist doch TOP, ich würde es mir wieder kaufen.



Ich gib dir gleich Segelohren °!°
Ich hab ganz normale ohren !
Wenn ich Segelohren hätte, dann würden die Ohrmuscheln des Creative Fatality Gaming auch nicht auf meine Ohren passen, weil die schon ziemlich klein sind 



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Setz mal andere, gute KH auf, dann weißt du, was wir meinen.  (z.B. welche von Sennheiser ab ca. 80 Euro)



  Korrekt


----------



## GlockRoXx (29. Dezember 2008)

Habe schon länger ein Sharkoon Cosmic 5.1 @ Msi Neo 2 Fr Onboard 7.1 Sound und bin ziemlich zufrieden...spiele CS 1.6 und da ist guter Sound wichtig


----------



## SilentKilla (30. Dezember 2008)

Zufrieden ist man nur so lange, bis man nix besseres gehört hat.


----------

